# Need Info: NurtriSource Perf. or Dr. Tim's Pursuit - please don't bury in reviews



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I am looking for info on anyone who has fed the NutriSource Performance food or Dr. Tim's Pursuit (or Momentum) for that matter. what was your experience? These are both grain free foods that are 30/20 or above.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Fed the nutra source was paying 70 bucks a bag. My two year old had a hard time keeping weight on. I changed to Pro Plan Sport and then to select. She has put on a few pounds. Receipt shows $71.50 just checked. I fed the Nutra Source Performance for about 6 months.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> Fed the nutra source was paying 70 bucks a bag. My two year old had a hard time keeping weight on. I changed to Pro Plan Sport and then to select. She has put on a few pounds. Receipt shows $71.50 just checked. I fed the Nutra Source Performance for about 6 months.


There are two foods that are close in name. ONe is Nutrisource, and the other is NUTRO...... Was it definitely Nutrisource Performance? I don't need a weight issue......


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> There are two foods that are close in name. ONe is Nutrisource, and the other is NUTRO...... Was it definitely Nutrisource Performance? I don't need a weight issue......


Nutri Source. super performance. 40lbs. 32 pro 21 fat. Took info off a empty bag as I type


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Criquetpas said:


> Nutri Source. super performance. 40lbs. 32 pro 21 fat. Took info off a empty bag as I type


Thanks for the double check.....


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

I feed my 11 month old the super performance nutri source. He appears to be thriving on it. Been on it since he was 4 months old and is a very very active dog and holds his 71 lbs very well on it. 
$71.50 is a lot for 40lbs. I pay around $42, got friends who will sell it to me for a discounted price though. These same friends (who earn their living through dogs) have all their dogs on it and who thinks its one of the best.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Is rice a grain? Nutri Source Performance and Super Performance are not listed in their grain free section.

One of my dogs is a chow hound: she would go into mourning if she only got 2 cups of food per day.


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

FYI, Pursuit and Momentum are not grain free. They do have a variety called Kinesis that comes in a grain free option.

I have been checking out labels on Dr. Tims for a few weeks now. I've decided this is what I am going to transition Hudson to once we are done with his backstock of Royal Canin.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I should have said "CORN Free."


----------



## sbl (Jul 11, 2011)

Not a fan of Momentum in working dogs. Hard to keep weight on with it when I tried it.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

We have been feeding Dr. Tim's for about 4 months . Our dogs have all done very well.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I've been feeding NS Performance for years and love it. I also feed my young ones NS LB puppy. Just bought a bag last week. Forty-five bucks for 30 pounds. Can't remember how much the Performance is. I know I spend more in gas in three days than a bag of food that lasts a month!!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Susan
I feed my two dogs Nutrisource Performance, I feel its a very good line of dog food, Im paying $45 a bag for the 40 pounder. I also have good results with maintaining weight, nice coats,teeth and overall health and apperance. Stamina with the dogs holds up well as recovery. FWIW I fed Euk or PP before and I feel I have better results overall.

I buy it at a local feed store and they offer a buy 12 get one free


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Susan I feed Nutrisource foods by the ton. Literally . The labs and young setters do great on the 30/20 performance (not the super performance), the adult setter kennel does great on the adult chicken and pups are raised on a mix of LB puppy and Performance. I have two allergy dogs that are doing great on the Grain free Seafood. I love the food, I love the price


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

JusticeDog said:


> I should have said "CORN Free."


 I believe the whole corn thing is over rated unless your dogs is allergic to corn. I fed Dr. Tims for 6 months and noticed my dogs where more thirsty and there coats dulled a little so I went to Acana and they couldnt keep the weight on, so back to pro plan and everything is just fine. I too thought corn was awful but by trying top line foods I think its a bunch of hype. Dr. Tims is a good food dont get me wrong but it just didnt work well for me.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gotta Lotta Zoom said:


> I believe the whole corn thing is over rated unless your dogs is allergic to corn. I fed Dr. Tims for 6 months and noticed my dogs where more thirsty and there coats dulled a little so I went to Acana and they couldnt keep the weight on, so back to pro plan and everything is just fine. I too thought corn was awful but by trying top line foods I think its a bunch of hype. Dr. Tims is a good food dont get me wrong but it just didnt work well for me.


Out of my 8 dogs, I have one that I need to do something different with. All the others and the retirees love eukanuba or purina performance as the case may be. Even though it does contain corn or byproducts which I label " beaks and feet."


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Susan,

I fed Nutrisource for years when I could find someone to split a palette with me. Very good quality and good price. I would feed it again and buy 25 bags at a time if I could find someone to split again.

I found it when shopping for higher quality food for older dogs and to prevent allergies. It is not available in my area at all so I became a dealer.

Max has loose stools on all other brands (even the more expensive stuff) except Nutrisource and Pro Plan.


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

JusticeDog said:


> Out of my 8 dogs, I have one that I need to do something different with. All the others and the retirees love eukanuba or purina performance as the case may be. Even though it does contain corn or byproducts which I label " beaks and feet."


 Beaks and feet, I like that. lol. I just looked at the nutrisource website and there food looks good. Plus you got several people here that backs it up, Id go for it. I might try the super performance once my Slider pup gets a year or so old. I seen online for 50 bucks for a 40# bag, cant complain on pricing either.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

I feed Nutrisource Performance to my three field trial dogs and they have done well on it. One of those dogs has skin issues and he is better on Nutrisource Performance than any other food I have had him on. Chris Ledford also feeds Nutrisource performance and his dogs look great. Go to their web site and read the label. No corn


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

We love the Dr. Tim's momentum, actually was able to put weight on our males right away, which we wanted. Our females were fine weight wise on Orijen. We are actually mixing the Dr. Tim's Momentum with Orijen and are really happy with our results across the board, finally. We have tried lots of different foods from PPP to Orijen and Dr. Tim's is the one that can consistently keep the weight on in heavy training. You do not have to feed much of it, Momentum is 588kcals per cup, where PPP and Orijen are about 480-490. Just our personal experience in the food game.
Colleen


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been feeding Nutri Source Performance to my dog since November last year. He used to eat 5 cups Purina and was too skinny and had a dull coat. Now he eats 3 cups NS is perfect weight and has bright shinny coat. I buy from wags.com with free delivery in 2 days for about $52.00 for a 40 lb bag. Cannot imagine $75 per bag....just search on web.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

holly hill said:


> I feed Nutrisource Performance to my three field trial dogs and they have done well on it. One of those dogs has skin issues and he is better on Nutrisource Performance than any other food I have had him on. Chris Ledford also feeds Nutrisource performance and his dogs look great. Go to their web site and read the label. No corn


I heard from Chris Ledford recently changed and is no longer feeling this food?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

T-Pines said:


> We love the Dr. Tim's momentum, actually was able to put weight on our males right away, which we wanted. Our females were fine weight wise on Orijen. We are actually mixing the Dr. Tim's Momentum with Orijen and are really happy with our results across the board, finally. We have tried lots of different foods from PPP to Orijen and Dr. Tim's is the one that can consistently keep the weight on in heavy training. You do not have to feed much of it, Momentum is 588kcals per cup, where PPP and Orijen are about 480-490. Just our personal experience in the food game.
> Colleen


dr. Tim's is rated 5 /5 on dog food advisor and highly rated in whole dog journal. You can't beat the fact that the winning Iditarod team the last two years in a row feeds this food. What that tells me is that it gives the long-term energy that a field trial dog needs for training and trials on the weekend. this is the product i am leaning towards. 

i actually think the nutrisource super performance is the better product over the performance It definitely has more chicken in it since the first two ingredients are chicken meal and chicken. When dog food companies list chicken as their first ingredient, this is uncooked chicken. Once it is cooked down there is much less of it and the other ingredients takeover as being primary. Chicken meal is chicken that has already been cooked and has been ground into meal. There is actually much more chicken in a product that says chicken meal as the first ingredient, chicken as the second ingredient. 
Nutrisource is rated 4/5 on dog food advisor.

i am going to be talking with a canine nutritionist from Cornell next week and then will make a decision......


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I spoke with a NS rep. in Middleton a few months ago and he told me that more than a few dogs have a hard time with the Super Performance. He said that the few percentages more of both protein and fat can upset dogs stomachs and give them runny stools. FWIW.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I heard from Chris Ledford recently changed and is no longer feeling this food?


I got a message from one is client said that he definitely is still beating Nutrisource Super Performance. He has had no issues with diarrhea, Coats, etc.


----------



## SusanExo (Nov 12, 2012)

Good grief. There is no perfect dog food. There is one that is best for your dog. Pick one, try it and see if you like the results. If not, pick another and try it.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

SusanExo said:


> Good grief. There is no perfect dog food. There is one that is best for your dog. Pick one, try it and see if you like the results. If not, pick another and try it.


This was not helpful. Thank you so much. Some people actually LIKE having a discussion. YESH!!!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> I got a message from one is client said that he definitely is still beating Nutrisource Super Performance. He has had no issues with diarrhea, Coats, etc.


Auto correct makes me laugh.;-)


----------



## uplandbird (Mar 21, 2013)

duk4me said:


> Auto correct makes me laugh.;-)


I laughed too....


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Susan, Chris had his rep drop off a bunch of bags at our trial here near Fargo a month ago. It's made just down the road here in the same vicinity as human food and I've heard they use the same policies between the different plants. Nutrisource has been a good feed for me in the past but their prices seem to keep rising, almost substantially the last year or two. I have been feeding ProPlan for a long time and didn't really see a change in my dogs when on Nutrisource and with PP raising prices again here recently and starting to see a lot of flaky skin, I thought I'd give Loyall a shot. I'm a committee member with our local Delta Waterfowl chapter and Delta has a deal with Loyall so I thought I'd give it a go. Theres only two places that I can get it around here, a fancy pet food place and Tractor Supply. The ingredients seem to be very nice and their Professional (31/21) and Active Adult (26/19) are around $35 for a 40lbs bag. So far on the Professional I've seen softer stools but I'm now mixing the Active Adult and they've tightened up again so I'm just thinking the Professional is a little hot and paired with the warm temps. Their coats have lost the dander and wiry feel and they look great.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Nutrisource isn't in the same league with Dr. Tim's but it is good food and less money.

Anytime you use a food with such low carbohydrate as Momentum you will see a loss of body fat. That is just the way the dog's body reacts. That is a good thing. If your dog loses weight on Momentum it was too heavy to begin with.

Energy stores should be in the liver not under the skin.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW I just looked at the price of Dr Tim's....good looking food , but ....yikes!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> WOW I just looked at the price of Dr Tim's....good looking food , but ....yikes!


How did it compare to Euk Premium Performance and Purina Pro Plan on a $/lb basis? Was it above those?


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

from Chewy.com Dr Tims Momentum $1.85 per lb (35 # bag) Dr Tims Pursuit $1.63 perlb (30# bag) ...... From Wag.com Euk perf $1.57 per Lb (33#bag) PPP $1.46 perLb (37.5#bag) Nutrisource Performance (30/20) $1.40 perlb (40#bag)


----------



## harleymonster (Jan 5, 2013)

From www.petflow.com you can get Dr. Tims Pursuit in 44lb bag for $1.52 a lb and Momentum in 44lb bag for $1.70 a lb.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Bridget Bodine said:


> from Chewy.com Dr Tims $1.85 per lb (35 # bag) ...... From Wag.com Euk perf $1.57 per Lb (33#bag) PPP $1.46 perLb (37.5#bag) Nutrisource Performance (30/20) $1.40 perlb (40#bag)


The 44# bag would be more like 1.71 per lb. I think it's an apples and oranges comparison anyway. I don't think PP or Euk are in the same league as the Dr. Tim's, Annamaet or Redpaw. If it's a little more expensive, there's a reason.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

You are correct different levels of food .... I personally feel Nutrisource is a better food than Euk or PPP , but not as good as what Dr Tim's reads. I cannot afford that much for dog food when the Nutrisource is working great...


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

I can get Dr Tim's Pursuit for $1.52 per pounds. Nutrisource performance for $1.23. 

For one dog it is not a dealbreaker for me. For a whole kennel I am assuming that there would be better pricing


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I do get better pricing ...I am using retail for this because most people don't get the 10,000 lb rate. I was using Dr Tim's Momentum for my example , will edit to reflect.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bridget Bodine said:


> from Chewy.com Dr Tims Momentum $1.85 per lb (35 # bag) Dr Tims Pursuit $1.63 perlb (30# bag) ...... From Wag.com Euk perf $1.57 per Lb (33#bag) PPP $1.46 perLb (37.5#bag) Nutrisource Performance (30/20) $1.40 perlb (40#bag)


Thanks Bridget!


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

I have been feeding Dr Tim's Pursuit for over a year now and can honestly say that my dog's have never looked better. I have fed Blue Wilderness, PPP, Evo and a few others and I am having the best results with Dr Tim's. Plus if you ever have any questions you can just e-mail him and he gets back to you promptly.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Pudel How much does your dog(s) weigh? How active ? How many cups do you feed? How many stools a day per dog? It REALLY does sound like s great food


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Pudel How much does your dog(s) weigh? How active ? How many cups do you feed? How many stools a day per dog? It REALLY does sound like s great food


I have a 70# male and 61# female, both Pudelpointers. The male is 4 and he eats about 1 3/4 cups Dr Tim's and about 1/2# raw chicken each day. The female gets 2 heaping cups of Dr Tim's a day and they both get whatever the kids drop on the floor at dinner. Both dogs are trained every Saturday and Sunday with Moderate exercise. Each one will do about 30 minutes field work each day and about 10 min water work. During the week they play in the yard and get one or two trips to the park. During the hunting season I am either guiding and or hunting hard every weekend and I up there intake as needed but not by more than an additional cup. I would say they both have a stool in the am and then again at night and they are usually on the smaller side. Both dogs enjoy eating it. A few guys in my training group are making the switch because they see the difference it has made in my dogs. Good luck!


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Pam,

Mine is a food hound too but thats all she gets. 1 cup 2x a day. She looks real good now


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Bridget Bodine said:


> I do get better pricing ...I am using retail for this because most people don't get the 10,000 lb rate. I was using Dr Tim's Momentum for my example , will edit to reflect.


Dr. Tim sells pallets direct at a great discount. Last time I checked Pursuit was about $1.10lb and Momentum $1.35lb including shipping and no tax.

Figure you have to buy a minimum of 2,200lbs

Bridget you don't live far from the plant. Go on FB and check the testimonials. The premier working jack russell breeder in the USA just put the kennel on the food and had a nice testimonial.


----------



## Meagan Alexander (Jul 13, 2011)

I fed NutriSource Performance to my two male foxhounds. At 4 cups a day they could not keep weight.
I have Dr Tim's Momentum on its way from petflow for them now.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

Just started feeding Dr. Tim's Pursuit, I was not having problems with the Pro Plan Turkey Selects I was feeding. I didn't have loose stools during the switch over and in the first two weeks everyone in the house has noticed her coat has gotten softer and slight shine to it. It is slightly more expensive than the Pro Plan but I think it actually might be cheaper delivered to the door than having to drive to get it.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Been feeding Dr. Tim's pursuit to 2 dogs. Excellent results.


----------



## Bob Z (Mar 16, 2013)

Been feeding Dr. Tim's Pursuit for 9 months to 3 dogs and wont look back. I have also e-mailed Dr. Tim several times and have always gotten very quick and personal replies. He even e-mailed me once saying he was driving through my town and would wave as he went past. Doesn't mean he has good food, but usually good service and good customer support are related. We get a 44lbs bag delivered from Petflow every three weeks like clock work for right about $65.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I won 12 bags of it a couple years ago. Seemed ok. Stools were average and didn't notice any difference with the higher protein than what I was using. I went back to feeding Costco Natures Domain when it was gone and noticed no difference.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Outcome: Some of you have emailed me and asked me which food I chose. After consulting with a veterinary nutritionist for Cornell, I put my field champion on Dr. Tim's Pursuit. This is the note I wrote to Dr. Tim today: It says it all:

_My labrador retriever field champion has been on Pursuit for the past 6 weeks, and the results have been dramatic. His coat is tremendous. While he still can have some gas, his stools are actually formed, even on a trial weekend. Most importantly, his energy level is back! And I can tell he feels better. I am not sure what I was wishing for with regards to the energy level..... but his tail is high, his eyes are bright, and he is back to being his obnoxious self that I have come to know and love. I now can get to the end of a trial weekend without him showing great fatigue! His trainer, who was resistant at first, states, "wow, I wish we would changed this earlier! It has made all the difference in his coming back after an injury!" This dog tore his CCL 1 year ago, after burying himself in the silt on the edge of a pond (like quicksand) and fighting his way out (twisting injury also). He is s/p TPLO. Thanks Dr. Tim! You have a loyal customer! _

I really do attribute the food to a large part of the dramatic change I have seen in my dog. I also have cut down the amount of food I am feeding him, so the expense has evened out.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

I have fed Nutrisource to all 3 of my dogs for two years. All are field trail dogs, all have done well on it. Good weight, hair coat and energy.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

holly hill said:


> I have fed Nutrisource to all 3 of my dogs for two years. All are field trail dogs, all have done well on it. Good weight, hair coat and energy.


I did not use Nutrisource because it has oats and barley in it and my dog was so gassy he looked like he wasdoes going to bloat and torsion. The vet nutritionist had said to stay away from it to decrease the bloating.


----------

